
Store Files on Digital Ocean Spaces with Laravel - depsimon
https://journal.simondepelchin.be/2019/03/01/store-files-on-digital-ocean-spaces-with-laravel/
======
clementmas
Thanks for the article. That's exactly what I was looking for. I just used
your referral code to get $100 of credit to try this out ;)

Did you ever go over 1TB of outbound transfer data?

~~~
depsimon
Not yet. I currently use it for small JSON files and I'm only up to 7GBs at
the moment.

